# How do you fix a simple speaker inside a headphone????



## The Big Issue (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't know head or tails about sound devices so one day the right speaker of my headphone stops working. I open it up and see that there are three wires or maybe two not sure. One is blue and is securely attached to the back of the magnet thing. There are a few strands of the red wire whihc aren't connected and a few yellow ones sticking out og the magnet thing. These wires are very small. Which wire goes where? and Could I solder them back on, but they are very small so maybe I need a microscopic solder or something.


----------



## The Big Issue (Apr 2, 2006)

*and also...*

Feel free to email me is you want as I'll check that more coz who knows when I'll get a reply to this post and I can't check here everyday.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to Thread Tools at the top of this page and click 'Subscribe to this thread'. Then go to UserCP (top left), Edit Options and enable 'Instant email notification' to receive an email when any replies are posted.


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

It sounds like the yellow wire coming from the magnet should be attached to the loose red wire. To test this you can just touch the wires together and see if you get sound, you don't have to worry about electricity or damaging anything. Some headphone wires have fiber instead of copper wiring, in this case I don't know how to reattach a broken wire. Good luck.


----------



## The Big Issue (Apr 2, 2006)

gee thanks 'koala' and jnob


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Beyond a loose wire or cable problem, most headphones are not made to be repaired.


----------

